# garage door done with sikkens cetol



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i needed to match the front door so i had to mix a few colors witch was costly cuz this stuff is 35 bucks a qt. the front door was mahogany so i didnt get all the red, but the customer loves it.

the door was done with sikkens cetol door and window, dark oak, cut with natural to lighten, and some mahogany to pull the red. probably could have use a little more mahogany, but o well it worked.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. Looks very close. Close enough to get a check.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Door looks sweet! :thumbsup:

Man... that is a funky detail in that gable.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx guys.
i really like sikkens products been using them a long time. if you have never used it give it a try, its getting harder to find in ca and can only get it in qt's. another 5 yrs and its probably going to be another product i have to go nevada and get. or maybe i just need to get out of ca. lol


----------

